# Designer for flyers/brochure



## algar2 (26 Mar 2007)

Hi all,

   I was looking to see if anyone could recommend a good graphic designer, or where you could get one for a fair price.

    I need to get flyers and brochures designed from time to time. I get them printed up from print24.ie, which is about 1/4 of the price of most of the print shops around dublin, the only problem is they dont offer design.

The printers around dublin offer design but will charge between €60 - €100 per hour for artwork, and will really take their time doing it.

Any advice would be appriciated.


----------



## paddi22 (26 Mar 2007)

You could post up on http://www.creativeireland.com
If you say exactly what you need done and ask people to email you with their charges etc. Most designers will have a website portfolio so you'l be able to see their work.


----------



## hface (26 Mar 2007)

Hi there,

I have a really good contact for you. She does really good freelance work as a graphic designer and is based in Dublin. If you like I can pm you the details.


----------



## algar2 (26 Mar 2007)

Thanks Hface, that would be great, and Paddi, ill have a look


----------



## hface (26 Mar 2007)

just sent you pm algar2


----------



## r0nn13 (26 Mar 2007)

Hi,

I know a good freelance designer I use on a regular basis for all my website clients. He is very methodical and always comes up with the goods.

I could drop you a PM with his detials if you like?


----------



## Guest118 (26 Mar 2007)

Try [broken link removed]

There is some great designers on here.


----------



## paddi22 (26 Mar 2007)

Just about the sitepoint website above, I would highly recommend that you get a  designer another way, instead of using a site like that. As a designer myself it makes my blood boil seeing sites like that as it devalue the whole idea of design. Its ridiculous that trained qualified professionals should be made enter a 'competition' for jobs. Its a trend that has developed in the design world and it degrades the whole industry and wouldnt be tolerated in other sectors, imagine going round restaurants and asking them all to cook you a meal each and then you'l pay for the best! Its ridiculous!

Sorry about the rant there but to bring it back to the original question you might be better off finding a designer another way. There is no substitute for being able to meet someone face to face so that they thoroughly understand what you need, and also that they can give you their insight and bounce ideas of you. Also I'd query that motives and confidence of a designer who has to enter these kind of things for work. There are plenty of local talented designers out there who would supply what you need.


----------



## setemupjoe (26 Mar 2007)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Figment (26 Mar 2007)

There have been a few instances where people have paid for copied material  in those contests and had unpleasant consequences to deal with afterwards. Best  to stick with recommendations you trust or people with good reputations.


----------



## jnealon (27 Mar 2007)

I would recommend sitepoint. I've used it before for a logo competition and would use it again if I needed anything else done


----------



## paddi22 (27 Mar 2007)

There is no substitute though for building a relationship with a designer face to face. In my job I have numerous clients who arrive in to us to 'fix up'  jobs that they get off these sites. The main problems we see are

1. The clients picks a logo on personal preference and often don't understand when the fonts or symbols look outdated or even tacky in most instances. If you work with a single designer they can take your feedback, work with you, tweak and refine a logo until you're happy, and create a fresh, eye catching design that personalised for you.

2. Half the 'good' logos on that site are ripped off from existing logos. We have had two instances where clients have run into copyright issues with logos bought from sites. A good designer with make sure your logo is unique.

3. The client often picks logos that are unsuitable for their target market. They don't realise the implications of how certain fonts appear and how their company will be perceived in the target market

4. If you do a logo competition you will generally attract a lower calibre of designer and they will be mostly guessing what you require. No decent designer is going to put material on those sites for 150 euro.

5. Just cause someone is good in one area won't mean they are capable of producing everything you need
. A good logo designer could be rubbish at brochures.

6. ease for yourself- design of print materials often involves last minute deadline and paniced rushed jobs, its part of the job. if a designer is with in driving distance of you, you can deliver any photos are anything you need by hand and sit down and go through it with them faster than emailing across timezones to people who mightnt reply in time. 

Thats my problem with those sites. Your company's logo and branding is SO important. If your logo and printed material or website looks cheap, well then your company will look bad. 

Designers are professionals with years of experience in how to make your company look the best in can. A good designer will sit down with you and give you a range on options based on what you think you need. 

As someone on another website stated ' 
_
I would assume that you are a very professional businessman, therefore, I would like to ask the following:

1. How do/did you choose your accountant?
2. How do/did you choose your lawyer?

Will you/did you also get them through a competition, did you find them on a website, or will you get them "offshore". I am sure you have a very good accountant and lawyer/solicitor they may have been recommended. What makes them good? The know the ins and outs system. You trust them. You take time to build your relationship with them. They become an integral part of your business, in the same way as other professionals you work with._

I can't put it any better than that! Sorry for the long post


----------



## Ms X (27 Mar 2007)

Hi,

We use http://www.nevilledesign.com/

Very nice and sound.


----------



## hotelieur (28 Mar 2007)

Try http://www.printing.ie , they do design and print. Maybe you could liase with them and work out from there. Just a suggestion though. I've printed all my flyers material and vouchers from them. They do brilliant job.


----------



## tyler_d (30 May 2007)

I wouldnt use print.ie for design. I rang them up and they told me that they charge $100 per hour. You could check out redlemon.ie. They are probably the most competitively prices design and print company.


----------



## NHG (30 May 2007)

Just came across a company at www.bosseyed.com , I was impressed with their website and portfolio.  Worth a browse.


----------



## hhhhhhhhhh (30 May 2007)

tyler_d said:


> I wouldnt use print.ie for design. I rang them up and they told me that they charge $100 per hour. You could check out redlemon.ie. They are probably the most competitively prices design and print company.



another recommendation
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=51366&page=2

here you talk about setting up a design company
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=49652

What did you call the design company you set up then?
and
Are you not better and more competitive than the above site your recommending?


----------



## Guest118 (30 May 2007)

paddi22 said:


> Just about the sitepoint website above, I would highly recommend that you get a  designer another way, instead of using a site like that. As a designer myself it makes my blood boil seeing sites like that as it devalue the whole idea of design. Its ridiculous that trained qualified professionals should be made enter a 'competition' for jobs. Its a trend that has developed in the design world and it degrades the whole industry and wouldnt be tolerated in other sectors, imagine going round restaurants and asking them all to cook you a meal each and then you'l pay for the best! Its ridiculous!
> 
> Sorry about the rant there but to bring it back to the original question you might be better off finding a designer another way. There is no substitute for being able to meet someone face to face so that they thoroughly understand what you need, and also that they can give you their insight and bounce ideas of you. Also I'd query that motives and confidence of a designer who has to enter these kind of things for work. There are plenty of local talented designers out there who would supply what you need.



haha thats gas.  Thanks for the laugh


----------



## Guest118 (30 May 2007)

How about a design student? They usually have great ideas.


----------



## paddi22 (30 May 2007)

glad to brighten up your day

I'm putting this point of the argument across as i have worked as a designer for years and have seen too many people waste money getting designs done from some of the competition sites mentioned, only to have to completly redo them due to problems and quality issues. 

I am not advocating that every business go out and spent thousands getting high class design. i understand that small businesses often don't have the budget or need to do that. What i'm trying to say is that its possible and often easier to get a good designer at a resonable price that you can talk to and meet face to face,  and in doing so avoid a lot of the issues that arise from those 'competition sites'. Just my two cents.

As an aside Bassface. What do you do as a job?  If the situations were reversed, would you enter one of these competitions in relation to your job?


----------



## Guest118 (30 May 2007)

I work for a construction company.  I do understand that it undermines designers work but at the same time it is cheaper and I have seen some very good work on there.  I am in the process of setting up a website and I would consider using them myself because I cannot afford to pay the high design prices in Ireland.  If it was the other way around, yes I probably would.  It all depends on circumstances though.  Maybe the designers have reasons for doing the contests unknown to you or to me.  There are pros are cons for each side of the argument.


----------



## tyler_d (30 May 2007)

hhhhhhhhhh said:


> another recommendation
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=51366&page=2
> 
> here you talk about setting up a design company
> ...



Dude you spend far too much time on this site firstly.  I am setting up a graphic design company.  But i was going to use this company to get my website and printing done. I cant use myself because i dont really know how to design a website and im not a printer.


----------



## hhhhhhhhhh (30 May 2007)

tyler_d said:


> Dude you spend far too much time on this site firstly.  I am setting up a graphic design company.  But i was going to use this company to get my website and printing done. I cant use myself because i dont really know how to design a website and im not a printer.



redlemon was only registered a few weeks ago,

I my opinion they look like a front for a foreign company.

ie someone sourced a design company in india and rebranded them as redlemon here in ireland

so technically it is an Irish company but it could just be  someone outsourcing the work to an indian company/designer
which there is nothing wrong with

tyler_d half of your posts are about starting a design business the other half are recommending a design company, genius


----------



## Guest118 (30 May 2007)

lol dont be fighting

are you allowed promote things on here?

Just looking at redlemons website, I've seen better stuff on that design contest website.


----------



## paddi22 (30 May 2007)

Had a look at that sitepoint website and picked a page at random. 

On that page at least 5 of those logo are rip offs of existing logos. The people who enter these competitions (not all of them) simply pull existing logos off the web, change the name and post them up from the looks of things. I'd imagine there would be copyright issues if a company spots their logo being reused. Some of the rips are quite blatant. 

You are right that some of the logos are good - they are- but thats because someone else designed them. Anyone with the skill needed to make some of those logos, won't be the kind of designer who will post on those sites for the chance of winning 100 dollars.


----------



## Guest118 (30 May 2007)

If you give me examples I'll admit defeat.  Like an example of a logo and what its copied from etc...

Do you still design paddi? Even the odd nixer here and there?


----------



## paddi22 (30 May 2007)

Ah i love a challenge like this. Give me a minute and I'l source the originals.

I specialise in logo design and I really enjoying branding companies and take great pride in sitting down and working out solutions that suit clients. I hate seeing lazy scam artists ripping off people, or people paying for something that causes them trouble later. A month or so ago we had a client who paid for a logo off a site, and it was a very flash and impressive coloured logo but then he found out he couldn't use it in black and white for his fax and invoices. He came to us to recreate it and ended up paying more when he should have got a one colour version first time. 

I'l find a few rip off's from that site and post them up for curiosites sake when i get a chance!


----------



## Guest118 (30 May 2007)

Cool.  I aint saying your lying I just like to see proof and in fairness I know feck all about design so youd probably spot them quicker than I would.  MAybe I was niave in thinking that website was great for cheap designs


----------



## paddi22 (31 May 2007)

http://www.creativeireland.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11141


----------



## Guest118 (31 May 2007)

I see what you mean.  I actually recognised both of them lol so I can see your point totally.  Surely they cant be all rip offs though.  

Anyway, as a consolation prize for me losing the argument I am gonna pm you for some advice.  Cheeky I know but you seem to know your stuff.


----------



## hhhhhhhhhh (31 May 2007)

PM


tyler_d said:


> Excuse me but this is not my company. I know the guy who set this company up and yes i got stuff done with him before. He is a new company and he recommends me and i recommend him when we can.
> 
> He is not outsourcing to india. One of his graphic designers working with him is from india, but not living there now. I know him well myself.
> 
> ...



I have changed my post to state that it is my opinion based on the fact that all the work done by the company, was completed before redlemon was even created.

You told someone not to use http://www.printing.ie that is why I replied,
you are being negative about one company while promoting another and you clearly have a relationship with redlemon, be it directly or indirectly,
I still think it is shady practice

  2points to back up shady practice

On another thread you stated that you found redlemon.ie by using a search engine, in the PM you state that you know the "person" who set up the company, so why would you need to find them.

You also stated that you didn't use them for any work, again in the PM you stated that you did use them for work.



tyler_d said:


> Dude you spend far too much time on this site firstly.


Thats what enables me to spot these Machiavellian tactics


----------



## Guest118 (31 May 2007)

lol @ hhhhhhhhh well spotted


----------



## paddi22 (31 May 2007)

bassface.. replied to your pm there.. if its any use let me know. Or if you just want to bounce ideas you do up off me thats no prob either.


----------



## Tipptop (3 Jun 2007)

If you try www.sitepoint.com they have contests for work, at low prices and you could find a designer. I've seen some great work done there at low cost


----------

